# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  ریفاکس refox را چطوری جلوش را بگیریم؟

## rezaTavak

سلام

آیا کسی میدونه چطوری برنامه را میشه محافظت کرد که هیچ طوری نشه ریفاکس بشه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خود Refox امکانی بنام Branding‌ دارد که ویژه این کار است.

----------


## kia1349

:تشویق:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ببخشید منظورم غیر از ریفاکس بود.

----------


## habdolah

سلام 
من چگونه میتوانم refox9  را داشته باشم

----------


## kia1349

توی قسمت نمونه برنامه های کاربردی توضیحاتی در مورد فایلهایی داده شده که در قسمت yahoo briefcase گذاشته ام
یوزر و پسورد yahoo briefcase  هم اونجا داده شده
یکی از فایلهای داخل اون refox 9  است

----------


## binyaz2003

user name : vfox8
password:ali110

----------


## habdolah

سلام

استاد عزیز این refox  شما بصورت Demo  میباشد من نسخه اصلی منظورم بود

----------


## naderigh

> سلام
> 
> استاد عزیز این refox  شما بصورت Demo  میباشد من نسخه اصلی منظورم بود


نسخه اصلی را از کجا بخریم

----------


## binyaz2003

داخل پوشه سریال برنامه هست
یعنی به اسم یک بنده خدایی رجیستر میشه
در ضمن شما با این مشکل دارید؟

----------


## rezamim

کسی Refox-X رو نداره؟ البته نه نسخه نمایشی.

----------


## naderigh

> داخل پوشه سریال برنامه هست
> یعنی به اسم یک بنده خدایی رجیستر میشه
> در ضمن شما با این مشکل دارید؟


پس میفرماپید چکار کنم

----------


## binyaz2003

ببخشید من متوجه منظورتون نمیشم

----------


## ProgrammingLove

از کجا باید رجیستر کنم ؟   :گیج:

----------


## rahro

> ببخشید من متوجه منظورتون نمیشم


استاد: آقای بی نیاز 
من هم توی این موضوع مانده ام لطفا شفاف تر و مفصلتر توضیح بدین چه جوری رجیسترش کنم

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
تو دایرکتوری برنامه یک فایل هست به اسم serial.txt
و موارد لازم رو توش توضیح داده و این موارد رو در هنگام ستاپ کردن از شما می خواد و وارد می کنید و تمام
اینم مدرکش

----------


## rahro

با سلام 
چگونه با این ریفاکس لعنتی بر روی پروژ خودم میتوانم پسورد بگذارم .!!؟؟؟ من ابتدا f9بعد f6 بعد کلمه پسورد را وارد میکنم ولی باز بازش میکنه ؟
آیا در کامپیوتر من فقط اینطوره و در روس سیستم دیگران باز نمیشه ؟؟
و یا اگر روشی دیگر داره بگین تورو به خدا!! :cry:

----------


## rahro

سلام برش ما 
" زلزله کرمان الان اتفاق افتاد خدا میدونه کجا رو خراب کرده وای چقدر ترسناک بود"
ساعت 6


آقا ترو به خدا یکی بیاد بگه این ریفاکس لعنتی چطوری پسورد بر روی فایلها میگذاره من عین عملیات بالا را انجام میدهم و میگوید انجام شد ولی باز - بازش میکنه بدون پسورد ؟؟؟
توضیح بدین چه خیلی محتاجم !!
ره رو

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
شما کرمانید؟ من هستم
من که تو خیابان بودم و نفهمیدم بگزریم بریم سر مشکل شما
شما باید در اول برنامه اصلی تون مثلا main.prg  و این خط رو بنویسید:

_refox="9876543210"

بعد از اینکه فایل اجرایی رو ساختین ریفاکس رو اجرا و فایل اجرایی رو انتخاب و فایل رو * Brand *  کنید
البته یک اسم رمز هم بهش بدین
این یکی از 3 روش برای انجام این کار هسا که زیاد استفاده میشه به همین ترتیب می تونید با refox 8 تحت داس هم کار کنید

----------


## rahro

> سلام
> شما کرمانید؟ من هستم
> من که تو خیابان بودم و نفهمیدم بگزریم بریم سر مشکل شما
> شما باید در اول برنامه اصلی تون مثلا main.prg  و این خط رو بنویسید:
> 
> _refox="9876543210"
> 
> بعد از اینکه فایل اجرایی رو ساختین ریفاکس رو اجرا و فایل اجرایی رو انتخاب و فایل رو * Brand *  کنید
> البته یک اسم رمز هم بهش بدین
> این یکی از 3 روش برای انجام این کار هسا که زیاد استفاده میشه به همین ترتیب می تونید با refox 8 تحت داس هم کار کنید


بسیار متشکرم  :oops:

----------

